# Seaports, fishing ports, marinas, harbors



## Gardyloo (Sep 19, 2020)

…or harbo*u*rs if you will; places where water craft and land-based activities come together.  I looked for a suitable existing theme and didn’t find one, but the mods can move/combine this if there is one.

To start, a couple from Seattle














And a couple of old ones from Scotland










What have you got?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 19, 2020)

Where are the Scottish ones?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 19, 2020)

...................cool idea by the way.  I'll have to shoot some, plenty of ports around me.


----------



## Gardyloo (Sep 19, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Where are the Scottish ones?


St. Abbs, or New Asgard if you're a Marvel fan.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 19, 2020)

Gardyloo said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the Scottish ones?
> ...




Ah, ok.  A place I've never been to.  Fished out of Eyemouth nearby tho, long, long time ago.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 19, 2020)

Good set......


----------



## Philmar (Sep 20, 2020)

Dusk falls over Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




fisherman preparing for the night fish - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Sep 22, 2020)

Had a little fun with this one...




And here's the Rio de la Plata in Buenos Aires with its less-than-silver tint


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Philmar (Oct 12, 2020)

Foggy start to the day near the Toronto Music Garden and Marina Quay West by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Oct 29, 2020)

Cargo crane in Puerto Madero by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Floating village, Halong Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 30, 2020)

A port call at Suva, Fiji

Images from a port call made on a freighter trip across the Pacific in 1998.  All are scanned images, don't hate me.

Our ship at dock



 



 

An older cruise ship that tied up in front of us



 

Some Chinese fishing boats
















An inter-island ferry being dedicated in front of the cruise ship






Getting ready to depart


----------



## Space Face (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Philmar (Apr 26, 2021)

No smoking! by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Philmar (Aug 2, 2021)

Sunset over hazy wildfire smoky skies by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 2, 2021)

Path of the Vikings 2018 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Hardus Nameous (Feb 5, 2022)




----------

